# Cub Cadet LT1045 Stalls when you start to move after blades are engaged



## Gone fishing (Jul 24, 2021)

My 2009 LT1045 has developed a problem of stalling. You can drive it anywhere, stop, engage the blades and as long as you don't move, it will keep running. As soon as you start to move, the engine dies. If you disengage the blades quick enough, it will pick back up. Sometimes it will die immediately, other times may run for a few minutes. I'm sure it is a safety switch or something along that line. Any ideas?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Greetings Gone fishing, welcome to the tractor forum.

Check your deck spindles, idler arms and pulleys (the entire deck drive system) for wear / slop in the bearings and bushings. It may be a combined wear affect, or perhaps one item is producing too much friction.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Sure sounds like it may be a seat switch?!?


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

What engine? Don't sound like a seat switch to me. If it was, it would stop immediately, it's not.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

When you stop to engage the blades, do you have the brake applied??, and then release the brake to move??, if so check the brake sensor switch.
It will be a safety switch in the system somewhere.


----------



## Gone fishing (Jul 24, 2021)

BigT said:


> Greetings Gone fishing, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> Check your deck spindles, idler arms and pulleys (the entire deck drive system) for wear / slop in the bearings and bushings. It may be a combined wear affect, or perhaps one item is producing too much friction.


I have already checked that.


----------



## Gone fishing (Jul 24, 2021)

pogobill said:


> Welcome to the forum. Sure sounds like it may be a seat switch?!?


Seat switch was disabled a week after purchase.


----------



## Gone fishing (Jul 24, 2021)

SidecarFlip said:


> What engine? Don't sound like a seat switch to me. If it was, it would stop immediately, it's not.


Kohler engine


----------



## Gone fishing (Jul 24, 2021)

FredM said:


> When you stop to engage the blades, do you have the brake applied??, and then release the brake to move??, if so check the brake sensor switch.
> It will be a safety switch in the system somewhere.


No, brake is not applied. Been using this mower for 10+ years


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

What happens if you try to go in reverse when the blades are activated??, if your engine is cutting out, then you either have a faulty sensor or a intermittent short in the wiring due to the blades being engaged.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Your LTX1045 has a way more complicated brake switch wiring circuit than most mowers. Ties into the PTO & Brake switches like most, but CC also ties it into two "magic boxes". . Attached is the wiring diagram to illustrate what I'm saying. The diagram shows the brake switch off, so that throws all four components fall into trouble-shooting problem of the engine dying, with the PTO engaged, and the brake pedal released. Hope it's the $10 brake switch (like 90% of the time).... RMC module is $80, System Monitor module is $45 

LTX1045 WIRING DIAGRAM


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Gotta love them 'Magic Boxes'...lol Wasn't that a popular song in the 60's?


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

That's pretty cheap as "magic boxes" go today. Probably because there's not a lot of magic in them and you're really just paying for the PITA to have them on the mower because the government thinks you're not smart enough to mow in reverse without holding a button down. Grandpa used to call the financial ramifications of some knucklehead move the hidden "dumbass tax". Those modules are a prime example of his concept on a lawnmower....


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

SidecarFlip said:


> Gotta love them 'Magic Boxes'...lol Wasn't that a popular song in the 60's?


That's pretty cheap as "magic boxes" go today. Probably because there's not a lot of magic in them and you're really just paying for the PITA to have them on the mower because the government thinks you're not smart enough to mow in reverse without holding a button down. Grandpa used to call the financial ramifications of some knucklehead move the hidden "dumbass tax". Those modules are a prime example of his concept on a lawnmower....


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

My wife's Zero Turn Cub has that' feature' as well. Soon as you reverse, the pto disengages and you have to reset it to mow. I think it's pretty stupid and I may disable it this winter. All I can see it does is wear the electric pto friction material out quicker.

Leave it to the 'gummit' to come up with another 'duh' idea.

My M60 tank don't. Glad of that. I need to replace the 'O' ring on the right side Hydro gear pump, it's leaking and yes, I know that replacing the charge pump cover, it has to go on the 'correct' way. been there and did that before. Goes on either way but backwards and no move.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Those are cheap compared to the 'black boxes' on T4 tractors. Average black box on one of them is a couple grand


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

My grandpa never had a tractor or gasoline mower. He plowed with a team of horses and mowed the yard with a reel type push mower (or enlisted Grandma to do it)... been gone for 40 years now.


----------



## Gone fishing (Jul 24, 2021)

Bob Driver said:


> Your LTX1045 has a way more complicated brake switch wiring circuit than most mowers. Ties into the PTO & Brake switches like most, but CC also ties it into two "magic boxes". . Attached is the wiring diagram to illustrate what I'm saying. The diagram shows the brake switch off, so that throws all four components fall into trouble-shooting problem of the engine dying, with the PTO engaged, and the brake pedal released. Hope it's the $10 brake switch (like 90% of the time).... RMC module is $80, System Monitor module is $45
> 
> LTX1045 WIRING DIAGRAM


Thanks for the wiring diagram. That should help me figure it out


----------



## Gone fishing (Jul 24, 2021)

Gone fishing said:


> Thanks for the wiring diagram. That should help me figure it out


Finally got a chance to update you. I removed the battery to gain access to PTO and reverse switch, Got someone to engage the PTO while I watched. Then got them to push the forward pedal. That's when I saw a broken wire and it was shorting on the linkage. Tied wire down and tested. Problem solved!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Pleased that you have replied with the problem fix, good job.


----------

